# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Языки...

## Chuvak

Язык - это одна из самых простых вещей и в то-же время одна из самых сложных. С одной стороны всем легко говорить (без ошибок) на родном языке, а с другой - весьма сложно освоить иностранный язык, что-бы так-же легко говорить как на родном... Интересно, а что вы думаете по этому поводу? Сколько это займет времени, что-бы добиться такой-же легкости общения на иностранном языке как на родном?

----------


## Dimitri

около 2 лет - Иврит   

> Язык - это одна из самых простых вещей и в то же время одна из самых сложных. С одной стороны всем легко говорить (без ошибок) на родном языке, а с другой - весьма сложно освоить иностранный язык, чтобы так же легко говорить, как на родном... Интересно, а что вы думаете по этому поводу? Сколько это займет времени, чтобы добиться такой же легкости общения на иностранном языке как на родном?

 Зависит от языка, мне кажется %)

----------


## flowforever

да...всё зависит еще от человека и от интесивности занятий

----------


## kalinka

Мне кажется многое ещё и от среды зависит. Если живёшь в той среде, где говорят на языке, который ты изучаешь, то скорее и овладеваешь им. Ну конечно и от способностей зависит многое. у меня например несколько языков друг на друга наложились...и в итоге сейчас легче всего говорить на том языке, который слышу каждый день вокруг меня, на котором слушаю новости и читаю газеты, на котором учусь. Хотя это и не родной мне язык, а иностранный. А вот, что с родным - это другой вопрос   ::

----------


## Ramil

> около 2 лет - Иврит     
> 			
> 				Язык - это одна из самых простых вещей и, в то же время, одна из самых сложных. С одной стороны, всем легко говорить (без ошибок) на родном языке, а с другой - весьма сложно освоить иностранный язык, чтобы так же легко говорить, как на родном... Интересно, а что вы думаете по этому поводу? Сколько это займет времени, чтобы добиться такой же легкости общения на иностранном языке как на родном?
> 			
> 		  Зависит от языка, мне кажется %)

 Зависит от интенсивности обучения. Если поместить обучаемого в среду, где он сможет общаться только на изучаемом языке, то, думаю месяца через два, он уже будет изъясняться, а через год - бегло говорить.

----------


## Darobat

Я начал учить русский язык шестнадцать месяцев назад.  И я согласен..  Зависит от языка.  Некоторые языки легкие, а других нет.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

"Last edited by Darobat on Mon Mar 5, 1759 1:19 am; edited 243 times in total" 
WHOA!!!   ::   What did you DO Darobat?

----------


## Dimitri

> edited 243 times in total

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

Все зависит от метода и интенсивности изучения. Также, если не хочешь учиться, то ничего не выучишь. Я, например, знаю людей, кто прожив в англоязычной стране год, бегло говорит на английском. С другой стороны, также знаю людей, кто не умеет говорить по-английски и после девяти лет....

----------


## flaice

Я изучаю английский уже несколько лет. То, чему нас учат в школе, - абсолютно бесполезно. Так что можно сказать, что я учу английский 2 года (по большей части самостоятельно). Не скажу, что я многого добилась, но это лучше, чем ничего. Но я считаю, что не смогу ясно выражать свои мысли, пока не поеду в какую-нибудь англоязычную страну.

----------


## kalinka

Согласна! Всё таки окружающая среда - один из самых важных факторов в изучении языка  ::

----------


## kalinka

> Все зависит от метода и интенсивности изучения. Также, если не хочешь учиться, то ничего не выучишь. Я, например, знаю людей, кто прожив в англоязычной стране год, бегло говорит на английском. С другой стороны, также знаю людей, кто не умеет говорить по-английски и после девяти лет....

 да я тожезнаю. проживших в Норвегии больше 10 лет и говорящих ужасно и на норвежском и на английском - но это люди, которые в вообще-то и не заинтересованы учить язык. Они общаются во своей "собственной" среде....и на язык им наплевать. Не могу сказать, что знаю, людей, которые бы хотели учить язык, прожили здесьмного лет....и бьются как рыба облёд, но не могут - это ведь невозможно! Стимул плюс среда = лучший результат!

----------


## Galince

> .... больше 10 лет и говорящих ужасно и на норвежском и на английском - но это люди, которые в вообще-то и не заинтересованы учить язык.

 А у меня знакомый живет в России уже больше 24 лет и до сих пор!!! плохо понимает и говорит, хотя работает с русскими и даже закончил русский ВУЗ...  ::  Странные люди...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by kalinka  .... больше 10 лет и говорящих ужасно и на норвежском и на английском - но это люди, которые в вообще-то и не заинтересованы учить язык.   А у меня знакомый живет в России уже больше 24 лет и до сих пор!!! плохо понимает и говорит, хотя работает с русскими и даже закончил русский ВУЗ...  Странные люди...

 Правильно ли я поняла, что Вы знакомы только с одном иностранцем? Или Вы вообще считаете, что невозможно хорошо знать иностранный язык?

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Все зависит от метода и интенсивности изучения. Также, если не хочешь учиться, то ничего не выучишь. Я, например, знаю людей, кто*,* прожив в англоязычной стране год, бегло говор*я*т на английском. С другой стороны, также знаю людей, кто не умеет говорить по-английски и после девяти лет

 Я вот бегло говорю по-английски, и что? По-моему, научиться этому не так уж и сложно. Но если новичка и знатока разделяют года четыре-пять интенсивного изучения языка, то между этим же знатоком и носителем языка - пропасть! Там всякие сленговые выражения, ботанические термины, малоупотребительные идиомы, библеизмы, фразы из любимых мультиков, просмотренных в детстве...

----------


## Leof

> Я вот бегло говорю по-английски, и что? По-моему, научиться этому не так уж и сложно. Но если новичка и знатока разделяют года четыре-пять интенсивного изучения языка, то между этим же знатоком и носителем языка - пропасть! Там всякие сленговые выражения, ботанические термины, малоупотребительные идиомы, библеизмы, фразы из любимых мультиков, просмотренных в детстве.

 МЫСЛЬ  ::

----------


## adoc

> Все зависит от метода и интенсивности изучения. Также, если не хочешь учиться, то ничего не выучишь. Я, например, знаю людей, кто прожив в англоязычной стране год, бегло говорит на английском. С другой стороны, также знаю людей, кто не умеет говорить по-английски и после девяти лет....

 Where do you study Russian?

----------


## Galince

> Правильно ли я поняла, что Вы знакомы только с одном иностранцем? Или Вы вообще считаете, что невозможно хорошо знать иностранный язык?

 Я знакома не с одним иностранцем, но данный пример единственный, исключая тех, кто в России вообще не контактирует с русский (и такое бывает). Я, конечно понимаю, что все люди разные, но если ты захотел жить в другой стране, учиться, работать, то думаю за такой промежуток времени можно выйчить язык...
Хорошо знать язык возможно, главное захотеть, и уделять этому время

----------


## Lampada

> ]...Хорошо знать язык возможно, главное захотеть, и уделять этому время[/color]

   ::  
Привет, Galince!
Добро пожаловать!

----------


## kalinka

> Originally Posted by kalinka  .... больше 10 лет и говорящих ужасно и на норвежском и на английском - но это люди, которые в вообще-то и не заинтересованы учить язык.   А у меня знакомый живет в России уже больше 24 лет и до сих пор!!! плохо понимает и говорит, хотя работает с русскими и даже закончил русский ВУЗ...  Странные люди...

   ::  Милая моя, как он ВУЗ-то закончил? это плохо понимая русский....Или он на английском учился? Ваш экземпляр - скорее всего исключение...У меня много знакомых иностранцев, потому что я сама иностранка..и многие из моих знакомых прекрасно владеют русским,так что в принципе можем общаться вместе и на русском и на их родном языке, не ощущая неудобств  или недопонимай из-за недостаточного знания языка. И я вижу,что языком овладевают скорее те, кто погружается в среду, где на этом языке говорят. Хотя конечно и усилия и наличие таланта играют роль, но среда играет не менее важную роль.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  
> Where do you study Russian?

 в интернете

----------


## adoc

You have a good aptitude for languages dude.  Not to belittle anyone's effort, but I often confuse your writing for a native speaker's.

----------


## basurero

Огромное спасибо! Я очень горжусь собой за то, что ты думаешь, что я так хорошо говорю по-русски.   ::   ::

----------


## adoc

i dont really know how you speak, but you write well   ::

----------


## basurero

Да, уровень того, что я здесь пишу вводит тебя в заблуждение.... на самом деле, я страшно говорю... недостаточно русских друзей...

----------


## BlackMage

> You have a good aptitude for languages dude.  Not to belittle anyone's effort, but I often confuse your writing for a native speaker's.

 I don't.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by adoc  You have a good aptitude for languages dude.  Not to belittle anyone's effort, but I often confuse your writing for a native speaker's.   I don't.

 I don't expect you to. In a few years though..... :P

----------


## BlackMage

> but I often confuse your writing for a native speaker's.

 That's the part I disagree with...

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by adoc  but I often confuse your writing for a native speaker's.   That's the part I disagree with...

 I know. Of course I don't expect to write like a native speaker so soon.

----------


## adoc

Certainly, learning another language is a lengthy process and there are many components to it.

----------


## Darobat

Этот форум называется "In Russian ONLY"...  Baseuro, сколько лет вы учили русский язык?  Уж вы пишете по-русски хорошо.

----------


## Galince

> И я вижу,что языком овладевают скорее те, кто погружается в среду, где на этом языке говорят. Хотя конечно и усилия и наличие таланта играют роль, но среда играет не менее важную роль.

 Так и я о том же!   ::  
За  две недели пребывания в другой стране и, соответственно, простого общения на языке, без каких либо уроков, грамматики и т.д. мой уровень поднялся довольно значительно...  Я, конечно, не считаю это только моей заслугой, но тем не менее...   ::

----------


## Galince

> Привет, Galince!
> Добро пожаловать!

 Привет! 
Спасибо!   ::

----------


## basurero

> Этот форум называется "In Russian ONLY"...  Baseuro, сколько лет вы учили русский язык?  Уж вы пишете по-русски хорошо.

 Да, конечно, но я всегда забываю писать на русском в этом форуме...   ::  Уже прошел год с тех пор, как я начал заниматься русским, но мне кажется, что я занимаюсь им намного дольше.   ::  Русский язык давно превратился в мое главное хобби. 
Ты, мне кажется, также отлично говоришь по-русски. Сколько лет ты учишь русский?  ::

----------


## Leof

> Да, конечно, но я всегда забываю писать на русском в этом форуме...   Уже прошел год с тех пор, как я начал заниматься русским, но мне кажется, что я занимаюсь им намного дольше.   Русский язык давно превратился в мое главное хобби. 
> Ты, мне кажется, также отлично говоришь по-русски. Сколько лет ты учишь русский?

 Рыба Божья! Ты даже пишешь по-русски, как русский!

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Лев! Однако, без помощи всех МРщиков, я вовсе не мог бы прогрессировать.

----------


## adoc

> Этот форум называется "In Russian ONLY"...  Baseuro, сколько лет вы учили русский язык?  Уж вы пишете по-русски хорошо.

 Прости меня, папочка, я больше не буду...  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by basurero  
> Да, конечно, но я всегда забываю писать на русском в этом форуме...   Уже прошел год с тех пор, как я начал заниматься русским, но мне кажется, что я занимаюсь им намного дольше.   Русский язык давно превратился в мое главное хобби. 
> Ты, мне кажется, *также* отлично говоришь по-русски. Сколько лет ты учишь русский?    Рыба Божья! Ты даже пишешь по-русски, как русский!

 Ну если уж придираться, то слово "также" здесь звучит довольно книжно, и я бы даже сказала, совсем не звучит ::  Русский написал бы "тоже".  ::

----------


## Darobat

> Originally Posted by Darobat  Этот форум называется "In Russian ONLY"...  Baseuro, сколько лет вы учили русский язык?  Уж вы пишете по-русски хорошо.   Да, конечно, но я всегда забываю писать на русском в этом форуме...   Уже прошел год с тех пор, как я начал заниматься русским, но мне кажется, что я занимаюсь им намного дольше.   Русский язык давно превратился в мое главное хобби. 
> Ты, мне кажется, также отлично говоришь по-русски. Сколько лет ты учишь русский?

 Ой!  Ты говоришь очень хорошо же.  Тебе часто нужна словарь?  Мне кажется, что у тебя большой запас слов.  Поздравляю! 
На первом странице, я написал, что я начал учить русский язык шестнадцать месяцев назад.

----------


## Оля

> Рыба Божья!

 Простите, что это за выражение?   ::

----------


## Leof

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=8461  ::

----------


## Galince

> Originally Posted by Leof  Рыба Божья!   Простите, что это за выражение?

   ::   ::   Да, выраженьице интересное...  ::  Я его никогда не слышала, как на русском, так и на английском, но мне понравилось!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Leof  Рыба Божья!   Простите, что это за выражение?         Да, выраженьице интересное...  Я его никогда не слышала, как на русском, так и на английском, но мне понравилось!

 Может быть всё-таки "Раба Божья"?

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Leof  Рыба Божья!   Простите, что это за выражение?         Да, выраженьице интересное...  Я его никогда не слышала, как на русском, так и на английском, но мне понравилось!

 Было бы очень удивительно если бы ты его где-то слышала, потому что оно родилось именно здесь на форуме и *Leof* - счастливый отец.   ::

----------


## basurero

> Ой!  Ты говоришь очень хорошо же.  Тебе часто нужна словарь?  Мне кажется, что у тебя большой запас слов.  Поздравляю! 
> На первом странице, я написал, что я начал учить русский язык шестнадцать месяцев назад.

 Поздравлю тебя тоже, потому что мне кажется, что мы в одинаковых условиях!  ::  
Когда я читаю сообщения, которые оставляют другие МРщики, мне довольно часто надо искать то или иное слово в словаре, но когда пишу, я пытаюсь не использовать словарь. На самом деле, я думаю, что очень важно иметь большой запас слов, потому что мне досадно, когда нельзя читать что-то без смотреть в словаре много раз. Я всегда учу слова, которые появляются на этот форуме...

----------


## basurero

Оля, спасибо за совет. Я принял его во внимание.   ::

----------


## Оля

> мне досадно, когда нельзя читать что-то *без смотреть в словаре много раз*. Я всегда учу слова, которые появляются на этот форуме...

 Ай-ай-ай, вот это совсем не по-русски. 
Варианты:
"нельзя читать что-то *без многократного заглядывания в словарь*"
"нельзя читать что-то *без того, чтобы не заглянуть много раз в словарь*"
"нельзя читать что-то *без постоянного обращения к словарю*"... 
В русском языке нельзя употребить "без" + inf.

----------


## Darobat

Baseuro, я думаю, что у тебя есть больше запас слов чем меня.  Если ты никогда не используешь словарь когда пишешь, твой запас слов больше.  Читая твой ответ, мне было надо заглянуть в словарь несколько раза.  Как ты запонимаешь новые слова?  Мой способ не работает хорошо.

----------


## Оля

Darobat, а Ваши ошибки можно исправить?   ::   :: 
Просто у Basurero эта просьба указана в подписи  ::

----------


## Darobat

Конечно!  Если никто меня не исправить, я не учу!

----------


## Оля

> я думаю, что у тебя *есть* больше запас слов чем меня.

 "есть" здесь лишнее.   

> Читая твой ответ, мне было надо заглянуть в словарь несколько раза.

 "*Читая* твой ответ, *мне надо было*" - это неправильно.
Правильно было бы, например: "*Читая* твой ответ, *я* заглядывал в словарь".
"Читая" можно соотнести только с человеком, который совершал это действие (то есть *читал*), а не с безличным "мне надо было". Такую ошибку часто допускают и русские, но это неграмотно.
Хрестоматийный пример такой ошибки: _"Проезжая по мосту, у меня слетела шляпа"._
По мосту проезжала НЕ ШЛЯПА, а человек, поэтому можно сказать только так: "Когда я проезжал по мосту, у меня слетела шляпа". 
несколько раза - несколько *раз*.   

> Как ты запонимаешь новые слова? Мой способ не работает хорошо.

 запонимаешь - *запоминаешь* 
"Мой способ не работает хорошо" - грамматически это правильно, здесь нет ошибки, но лучше сказать "Мой способ плохо работает".

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Оля! Это очень полезное объяснение. 
Даробат, когда я вижу новое слово на форуме, учу его наизусть. Пользуюсь программой Interlex, ты ее знаешь? Также, я многократно записываю новые слова и сочиняю простые предложения ими (???, я думаю, что это неправильно). Когда возможно, я пытаюсь использовать их когда оставляю посты на этом форуме.  ::

----------


## Darobat

Оля, спасибо за исправлния, но меня есть вопрос...  Почему слово раз не в родительным падеже?  Все еще понимаю. 
Baseuro, у меня есть такая программа, но я не могу запомнить новые слова компьютером.  Я пытаюсь писать список нового слов, и смотрю ее когда у меня есть время, но я обычно забываю.  Мне нужна дисциплина!

----------


## basurero

Да, я тоже всегда забываю, так что надо снова и снова повторять слова! 
раз - это родительная форма во множественном числе.

----------


## Dimitri

> Оля, спасибо за исправлния, но у меня есть вопрос...  Почему слово раз не в родительным падеже?  Все еще (не?) понимаю. 
> Baseuro, у меня есть такая программа, но я не могу запомнить новые слова компьютером.  Я пытаюсь писать список новых слов, и смотрю ее когда у меня есть время, но я обычно забываю.  Мне нужна дисциплина!

----------


## Оля

> Если никто меня не *исправить*, я не учу!

 "Никто" требует употребления глагола в третьем лице, поэтому - "исправит" или (здесь лучше) *"исправляет"*.
Или можно просто сказать "если меня не исправить" (без "никто").   

> сочиняю простые предложения ими

 *с ними*  ::    

> Когда возможно, я пытаюсь использовать их когда оставляю посты на этом форуме.

 Это правильно грамматически, но "когда" два раза в одном предложении не звучит, лучше сказать "*Если* возможно..."   

> но я не могу запомнить новые слова компьютером.

 Этого предложения я не понимаю ))))
Во-первых, я первый раз слышу, что можно учить слова через какую-то программу   ::  Если имеется в виду это, то правильно сказать - "запомнить новые слова *при помощи* компьютера".   

> Я пытаюсь писать список новых слов, и смотрю его, когда у меня есть время, но я обычно забываю.

----------


## Darobat

Огромное спасибо за исправления!  Дмитри, я понял и я забыл слово "не"!

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by Leof  Рыба Божья!   Простите, что это за выражение?

 Ничто не ново под луной: 
cимвол раннего христианизма  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichthys

----------


## flaice

> Ничто не ново под луной:  
> cимвол раннего христианизма   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichthys

 Хмм...Забавно, особенно рыба с ножками!

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо Оля! Это очень полезное объяснение. 
> Даробат, когда я вижу новое слово на форуме, учу его наизусть. Пользуюсь программой Interlex, ты ее знаешь? Также, я многократно записываю новые слова и сочиняю простые предложения ими (???, я думаю, что это неправильно). Когда возможно, я пытаюсь использовать их когда оставляю посты на этом форуме.

 Молодец!!! Именно так лучше учить новые слова!!!

----------


## Chuvak

[quote="Оля"]Если никто меня не *исправить*, я не учу!
[quote] 
Если никто меня не исправит, то я не выучу (Русский язык)
Если меня не исправить, то я не выучу (Русский язык)

----------

